# Estonian: I like about him/them



## Setwale_Charm

In a sentence "I like (a certain quality/everything) about him/them
what construction shall I use to make it sound truly Estonian?

"tas/nevadis"?


----------



## halfminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> In a sentence "I like (a certain quality/everything) about him/them
> what construction shall I use to make it sound truly Estonian?
> 
> "tas/nevadis"?




I would automatically use "*mulle meeldib tema juures..."*(I like about him/her) and *"mulle meeldib nende juures...*"(I like about them)
For example:
*Mulle meeldib tema juures kõik*= I like everything about him/her

And as I am Estonian, then it should sound truly Estonian...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you, halfminded. So is *mulle meeldib temas* impossible in Estonian?


----------



## halfminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> Thank you, halfminded. So is *mulle meeldib temas* impossible in Estonian?



No, actually I think it is very very possible. It is the same. *Mulle meeldib temas kõik...* sounds very Estonian to me too.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Suur tänu


----------

